# Posting Windows Media Links?



## Jade Tigress (Sep 14, 2009)

How do I attach a windows media link to a post? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 14, 2009)

You should be able to attach a .*wmv* 	4.88 MB max size.


----------

